# Klowdtv shutting down its service



## BLMN (Sep 6, 2011)

Just got this email from them:


It is with much regret that we inform you that we are permanently closing our doors. Effective immediately we will no longer be providing our service on KlowdTV.com or through any of our apps. 

Unfortunately, due to current market conditions we have been unable to raise the required capital to continue operating and expanding the platform. Our model, which promoted viewer choice and flexibility, was groundbreaking in the industry. Our small team has appreciated every subscriber and your encouragement about what we were building. We apologize for the short notice, and for failing to keep the platform going. 

If you would like a pro-rated refund for any paid subscription please email us at [email protected] within the next 72 hours. All accounts have cancelled effective immediately, and you will not be billed again. Accounts previously cancelled will remain as such. 

Again, our apologies for the service interruption. We truly appreciate your support and understanding.

All the best,
The KlowdTV Team



Copyright © 2016 KlowdTV, All rights reserved. 
Signed up on klowdTV.
----------------------------

I wasn't an active subscriber but I used it for a week to try GOLTV in HD and it was pretty decent, so as their prices. One less option out there now.




Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

I used it on a regular basis, was a great value. Will miss it.


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

It's been back for a while with a lot less channels and some technical issues, GolTV HD is sometimes unwatchable


----------

